# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Post Your Dream Control Observations ITT

## ZAD

Hi all, I just wanted to open up a thread for observations/experiences you've had on topics related to dream control. Anything goes!

Last night I had a spontaneous LD while I was hiding from a DC (it was a persecution-style dream). While hiding, I realized I was in my childhood home and that I was dreaming, so I opened the door and welcomed the intruder in (she was a muslim woman from a sect of the government that wanted me killed (?)). I felt the urge to engage sexually with her, but instead of actively physically engaging with her (which has historically always ended quickly by me waking), I decided to control her instead using the old Jedi mind trick of saying "Weren't you about to do X?". It worked, and the dream lasted longer than these types typically do for me. I'd just like to note that these aren't the type of LDs I aim to have, and I usually regret them as they're sort of like wasted potential of an LD; but this one had a bit of relevance beyond the limited scope of the dream content. 

Moral of the story: in some cases, dream stability may be improved by "planting the seed" of an idea, and allowing the environment to change on its own, rather than changing it yourself.

Please feel free to add your own observations here, I look forward to reading them!

----------


## 9sk

I observe that words mean a lot with powers, but gestures usually mean more in my dreams, for example, if I merely state something will happen, most times it won't happen. When I ask "where's my dream guide" I usually have to do it multiple times to catch my subconscious's attention, while snapping my fingers to summon a person usually occurs most of the time quickly. My most powerful powers are based upon specific movements, such as waving my hand over my face (perfect disguise), pushing my fingers forward like I'm trying to shake someone's hand (efficiency power), or others.

----------


## ZAD

Interesting 9sk, I do find that there are gestures associated with my powers as well, for instance I haven't done flashy fire/waterbending yet, but if I point with intention I can shoot a laser/fire/frost beam. I also obviously had to do the web slinging gesture for spiderman powers, the expected gestures for force powers, and I can usually summon a sabre, rapier, or lightsaber on the first try by reaxhing for my belt and drawing.

I'm curious about the powers you've mentioned, especially efficiency power - could you elaborate?

----------


## 9sk

basically, with efficiency power it looks as if I'm doing some Wing Chun move with my palm open to the left, I swing it up and imagine myself through a montage. Most of the time I can get something, anything, done in only 20 seconds, though sometimes I come up with more tasks and have to complete it in 40 seconds. I also call this ability "22" for the amount of seconds it lasts.

----------


## ZAD

Cool, I'll have to give that a try. Do you find that it allows you to stay in the dream longer or just get more stuff done in a short period of time?

Last night I had two cool experiences relevant to this thread. One was summoning fire in my hand for the first time and blasting it like an Elder Scrolls spell, and the other was a good stabilization trick that helped extend both of my lucids last night: bring a mirror along with you! I found myself at both times in a distorted version of my childhood home and became lucid spontaneously. In the first dream I spent about thirty seconds grappling with various layers of blanket and carpet and flooring and wood to start the lucid. Once free, I found one of those hanging mirrors on one of the doors, and after examining myself (and finding that my nose was concave) I decided to pick it up and bring it along with me. At various stops along the way of the dream I would just glance over and check over myself to regain control and stability. In the next lucid, I didn't have one hanging near me, but it was very easy to summon a hanging mirror on a door and try the fireball again.

I also found that the fireball was a bit tricky to keep consistently lit, but when I stopped thinking about it and continued with the dream, it actually improved the light level in the dark house! This is quite a feat as changing the light level of a location seems to be very hit or miss for me historically.

----------


## 9sk

"22" doesn't seem to be able to lengthen the dream, though I haven't attempted using it while a dream is ending. I just use it to get stuff done quickly if I'm annoyed.

----------


## ZAD

Fresh batch of observations!

In a DEILD chain this morning, I discovered a trick that sort of coincides with the one I posted above. When you look in any mirror, say "My name is <name>" in an firm tone of voice. This helps not only to stabilize the dream and prolong it, but also increasses visual clarity and can make your surroundings "focus" when they get blurry. In the handful of times I was able to try it this morning, I also found that it helped me bring my waking-life awareness into the dream, something I've been working pretty hard to improve. For instance, when I spoke my own name, I remembered the things I had been wanting to do the next time I got lucid, as well as operating more on common sense and less on "dream logic". Another variation I used was "My name is ZAD and I am lucid!" which worked well too. This also helped me disengage from DCs who wanted to distract me and wake me up. Another thing I noticed was that when I used this trick, the picture of me wasn't all distorted and strange in the mirror (almost every other time there's been at least a few really weird aspects to my face, for instance once my nose was concave). Had a much clearer and lengthier batch of dreams than I'm used to because of it, would recommend!

Another mirror related thing I tried was making rearview/side mirrors by summoning two hand-mirrors and having them levitate in front of me on either side. This worked and they followed me around, but they weren't always reliable -- at one point they just disappeared. 

And my final observation for the day is WBTC, or Wake Back To Couch. It helps to return to an unfamiliar location during WBTB, such as a guest bedroom or a couch. I've noticed this the past few weekends.

----------


## lenscaper

> Fresh batch of observations!



Good ones! 

I've been working with a mirror during the days, more as an initiation exercise........looking myself in the eyes and telling myself that I'm dreaming. I'm going to try the naming approach and see if that helps any.

I like the WBTC idea as well. I ended up on my studio couch once last week during a DEILD attempt and I could feel the difference....didn't have enough time left in the night for any real success, though.

----------


## ZAD

New observation: if you have a goal you can't hit, skip a few nights of attempting lucidity until the urge to achieve the goal hits you one night.

When I do this I pretty much always hit the goal (electric powers, phasing down, a few other things were done this way).

----------


## ZAD

Hi guys, it seems like frequent exercise amps up HI, nonlucid vividness, and LD frequency. I've been lifting for a week and took a run yesterday. Without any effort had a pretty long LD along with almost an hour of vivid HI before bed, and a night full of vrazy vivid dreams.

Also feel like my mood overall has improved a lot. Give it a try!

----------


## Sivason

> Fresh batch of observations!
> 
> In a DEILD chain this morning, I discovered a trick that sort of coincides with the one I posted above. When you look in any mirror, say "My name is <name>" in an firm tone of voice. This helps not only to stabilize the dream and prolong it, but also increasses visual clarity and can make your surroundings "focus" when they get blurry. In the handful of times I was able to try it this morning, I also found that it helped me bring my waking-life awareness into the dream, something I've been working pretty hard to improve. For instance, when I spoke my own name, I remembered the things I had been wanting to do the next time I got lucid, as well as operating more on common sense and less on "dream logic". Another variation I used was "My name is ZAD and I am lucid!" which worked well too. This also helped me disengage from DCs who wanted to distract me and wake me up. Another thing I noticed was that when I used this trick, the picture of me wasn't all distorted and strange in the mirror (almost every other time there's been at least a few really weird aspects to my face, for instance once my nose was concave). Had a much clearer and lengthier batch of dreams than I'm used to because of it, would recommend!
> 
> Another mirror related thing I tried was making rearview/side mirrors by summoning two hand-mirrors and having them levitate in front of me on either side. This worked and they followed me around, but they weren't always reliable -- at one point they just disappeared. 
> 
> And my final observation for the day is WBTC, or Wake Back To Couch. It helps to return to an unfamiliar location during WBTB, such as a guest bedroom or a couch. I've noticed this the past few weekends.



This sounds very useful and cool to do! Great post ZAD. I plan on trying this task soon.

----------


## Voldmer

> This sounds very useful and cool to do! Great post ZAD. I plan on trying this task soon.



Mirrors are indeed great. But ZAD's interesting experiment launches another idea in my mind: what happens if you state something entirely different in front of the mirror? E.g.: "_I am Zeus_!", or "_My name is "Abraham Lincoln_", or "_I now become a giraffe_!"

Just a (ever so slightly wacky) thought ...  :wink2:

----------


## Sivason

Zad, I went ahead and tried this last night. Here is the dream, https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siv...or-idea-88244/

I see a lot of potential here and will try again using a much larger mirror. Thanks for the idea. I have kind of run out of tasks I am working on.

----------


## Box77

I observed that knowing theres a real source for things in their abstract expression inside dream world, allows me to better interact with them and control them same as knowing what could crash the dream and wake me up. Of course the meaning could be possibly just assumed during the dream.
I.e. outside in RL somebody is having a loud party while Im dreaming, far enough to not wake me up although data comes inside dream world through connections of life transformed into something apparently different but somehow connected. A paint on the table.

----------


## 9sk

I’ve confirmed that over confident poses practiced in real life work in dreams. I tried putting my hand to my heart and saying “doki doki” then throwing my hand to the side, when I did this in a dream I successfully cast the love spell

----------


## sloth

Try simply "imagining" something, just like you would in waking life.  I'd recommend doing this in a full, stable LD though, as I have experienced that when I try this in a mediocre, weak dream my creations are cheap, and can even destabilize the entire dreamscape.

----------


## sloth

> I’ve confirmed that over confident poses practiced in real life work in dreams. I tried putting my hand to my heart and saying “doki doki” then throwing my hand to the side, when I did this in a dream I successfully cast the love spell



Yes.

----------


## mobwicket

I can't share any observations yet but it's a good thing to know about the techniques you've shared. Basically I have to try to apply them!

----------


## Emin3mdudu

I have found that eating some objects in a dream will prolong the lucidity. I have also found that condensing things has varied efects. If done on some things or even dream entities it will reveal what they are rooted in. If done on somthing you intend to eat it condenced the energy and increases the potency. Some dream entities are harder to condence than others. I think this is baced on their mental density. Basically the amount of story behind them.

----------


## Lang

I found that voice commands like for example, let's say you are shrinking or growing in a dream and your clothes are not changing with your ever-changing body size, voice commands with the feeling and the expectations behind it can help with that.

----------

